# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Rock-climbing- recommendations?

## climberV13

**Okay, I know that there has been a minimal amount of discussion on this forum in the past about rock climbing, but it seemed as if either the person posting wasn't informed enough or didn't give enough information to elicit an useful response from the community here.**

I'm trying to figure out what kind of gear will help me the most with my rock climbing? Some background that may be useful about both me personally and the sport in general:

-I've been climbing now for about 10 years, currently am climbing at an elite level (for those of you know understand, solid 5.14 roped climber and V13 bouldered), and have spent a significant portion of that time training for climbing.

-In rock climbing, strength-to-weight is one of, if not the single most important factors that goes into performance, therefore 'bulking' in the traditional sense is not an option. That being said, my weight fluctuates between 130-150 lbs depending on my training phase: my training weight is 150 and then I try to cut down to 130 when I reach the performance phase of my training.

-I follow a periodized training plan with the following phases: Base/endurance (2-4 weeks), Strength/hypertrophy(4-6 weeks), Power/recruitment/plyometrics(4 weeks), Power-Endurance/Stamina(3 weeks), and performance/peak (3 weeks)

-It seems as if the biggest thing that would help is something to help with hypertrophy during my strength phase (once again, hypertrophy in this case is very targeted: too much in the wrong places will have a detrimental effect), and then something that would help decrease recovery time and increase the amount of work I can put in each training session. I'm thinking HgH throughout the training cycle and then possibly some sort of short cutting stack taken during the hypertrophy and maybe even into the power phases?

Anyways, thanks for the help!

----------


## climberV13

Is this in the right forum? I'm looking through other similar topics and none seem to be in here- is there a PM available to move this? Thanks!

----------


## Cyclebus

I am not a rock climber but am interested in the same information.
Thanks to the OP for the question.

----------


## GSXRvi6

Dbol ... 

j/k

The problem I ran into with rock climbing is the pump - nothing I took helped because all of the "boosters" caused hellish muscle pumps.

That being said I'd stay away from things like deca or any compound that converts easily to estrogen.

Maybe test prop base with winny, anavar , primo, tren , (not all at once obviously) basically non-arom compounds. Add in lots of taruine to fight off the cramps. Winny would be hell on a climbers joints... I dunno man I don't think any of the options look good, shoot a bunch of B12  :Shrug:

----------


## JackedJesse

Good God nobody knows anything about anabolics on these threads. Head over to the steroid questions and answers forum.

----------

